# Refurbished grinder bloke on eBay



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

More advise please.

Is this chap here on the forum? Any one know him?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F182969286223

From the pictures of his refurbs, it looks like he does a great job and the prices looks good, yes?

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't think he is on the forum, and it all seems a bit expensive, although I don't begrudge someone making a living- the ceado e6 is not the best grinder he is selling- its not hugely popular - most grinders are 64mm burrs and 1400rpm - for £330 you can do better with a super jolly - and for that price it should be in good nick with new burrs - might be worth putting a wanted ad on the for sale thread - also look at nouvo simoneli 64mm grinders


----------



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks.

Good idea about a wanted ad.

I'll do that.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

You need an introduction to @coffeechap.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Only the special folk get such an introduction ! @Obnic


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Oooh - such a tease.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Only the special folk get such an introduction ! @Obnic


If you get that introduction, 'someday, and that day may never come, he will call upon you to do a service for him. But until that day, you should accept this justice as a gift on the eve of Christmas'.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Obnic said:


> If you get that introduction, 'someday, and that day may never come, he will call upon you to do a service for him. But until that day, you should accept this justice as a gift on the eve of Christmas'.


Thought I'd landed on 'Thought for the day' there for a minute


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Thought I'd landed on 'Thought for the day' there for a minute


From the Right Reverend Don Corleone.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Its true when the coffeenostra call you had better show respect or you might just wake up with a hopper in your bed:whistle:


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Its true when the coffeenostra call you had better show respect or you might just wake up with a hopper in your bed:whistle:


Would that make him/her a 'bed hopper'?


----------



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

I am honoured to be introduced to the great Coffeechap. Thank you.

Coffeechap, if I may, a little birdie said I should direct massage you.

Merry Christmas 

Paul


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Paul CS said:


> I am honoured to be introduced to the great Coffeechap. Thank you.
> 
> Coffeechap, if I may, a little birdie said I should direct massage you.
> 
> ...


Is that a Christmas 'cheer' induced Freudian slip?


----------



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

Batian said:


> Is that a Christmas 'cheer' induced Freudian slip?


Oops. I was too excited plus a bit of iPhone autocorrection.

Paul


----------



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

Sorted!

Deal done with Dave the Coffeechap. A great conversation, super informative and a very nice chap.

Here she is soon to be mine...










Many thanks all.

Paul


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice, forum buys are far better as you know the history. And piece of mind. Enjoy


----------



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

I got it!










I was wondering, can this Anfim Milano be made doserless? Should I even be thinking of that!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Noooooooo that dose is so good


----------



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

You are right. I'm still learning.


----------

